
Ask HN: Looking for someone to collaborate on side project with - bevacqua
Ideally you&#x27;re an experienced UI&#x2F;UX designer, product designer, or business development type, with something you want to build in mind.
You might just have an idea, or maybe you already have a rough first draft. SaaS is strongly preferred.<p>I want to help you develop this idea as a partner or as a contractor, whichever works best for the both of us.<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer with several years of experience. You can check out my blog at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ponyfoo.com to learn more about me, read some of my articles, find out about my open-source work, conference talks I gave, or to check out the books I wrote (O&#x27;Reilly, Manning).
I&#x27;m remote and my time zone is UTC -3.<p>You can leave a reply here or write me an email at hackernews@ponyfoo.com
======
WalterSear
I'm trying to build a personal information manager that applies CBT and DBT
based psychological techniques to everyday life via a GDT/wiki based system. I
want to build a personal assistant that assists with _all_ aspects of personal
cognition, helping people make better decisions for themselves on an ongoing
basis, however technology can help.

The MVP is a task manager with optimized views for capture of information, and
executing one's list of current tasks. You can read more (at a page that is
currently entirely unready for publication :) ), here:

Https://catchthinkdo.com

I'm afraid I can't guarantee the stability of the demo right now. This isn't
finished software :)

I'd appreciate any feed you have, in any case. Thanks!

